# HILFE > Win XP fährt nicht hoch



## Dennis-S. (24. Januar 2003)

Hallo, ich habe (mal wieder) ein riesen Problem. Ich habe Windows XP und der Rechner fährt nicht mehr hoch, es erscheint das Windowslogo und dann kommt folgende Meldung: 
Stop: C0000218{Registrierungsdatei fehlgeschlagen}
Die Registrierung konnte die Struktur(datei):
\Systemroot\System32\Config\SOFTWARE
oder ihr Protokoll oder ihre ALternative nicht laden.
DIe Struktur ist beschädigt, nicht vorhanden oder nicht beschreibbar.

So sieht die Fehlermeldung aus, beim abgesicherten Modus dasselbe Problem und auch bei der Wiederherstellung der letzten funktionierenden Version. . Ich brauch echt Hilfe, ohne das ich die alten EInstellungen verliere. BITTE


----------



## Eyewitness (24. Januar 2003)

Es gibt wohl eine Möglichkeit, mit Hilfe der Windows XP CD die Registry wieder zu reparieren. Habe ich aber noch nie ausprobiert. Ich würde dir empfehlen:

format c:

Kannst aber natürlich vorher die Platte noch an einen anderen Rechner anschließen und alles sichern.
Oder Windows auf eine zweite Partition installieren, alles sichern und dann plätten. Sichern wirste die Einstellungen wohl nicht mehr können. Eine kaputte Registry haut das OS um.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Januar 2003)

Microsoft Support-Center anrufen und Fragen was zu machen ist !


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Januar 2003)

Windows XP CD einlegen und in der REPARATURKONSOLE starten. In der Kommandozeile HELP eingeben.

Es dürfte einen Befehl namens REGFIX geben, HELP REGFIX dürfte Informationen über vielleicht nötige Parameter herausrücken.

REGFIX ausprobieren
Sollte es dann immer noch nicht gehen ... ups.

Vor einem evtl. nötigen Formatieren: Wenn das Filesystem NTFS mit aktivierter Verschlüsselung benutzt wird -> nicht einfach das Betriebssystem plätten - der Key zum entschlüsseln wäre dann auch weg und die Daten UNWIEDERBRINGLICH verloren.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Webcutty an 
Support nerven!


----------



## Deveron (30. November 2004)

Hallo,


ich hatte dasselbe Problem, jedoch ist ein Hardware Fehler bei mir ausgeschlossen, da Linux auf der selben Festplatte einwandfrei funktioniert. Wäre Festplatte, Speicher, Grafikkarte, Netzwerkkarte oder gar Mainboard defekt, würde sich mein Linux schon sofort melden 

Ich kann dir daher folgendes empfehlen, was bei mir auch geklappt hat.

Im Bios einstellen, das du von CD booten möchtest, falls noch nicht eingestellt. Danach Windows XP CD einlegen und davon booten. Im Menü wählst du dann "R" für Reperaturkonsole und meldest dich als Admin an. Wenn du kein Admin Passwort vergeben hast, drück einfach Enter, falls er danach fragen sollte.

Jetzt gibst du folgendes ein:

chkdsk /p (Prüft jetzt die Festplatte auf Fehler)

Bei mir fand er auch welche. Danach:

chkdsk /r (Repariert die Fehler)

Danach bootest du mal vorsichtig im Abgesicherten Modus, was jetzt auch klappen sollte. Jetzt kannst du, falls das der Fall ist, unwichtige Dienste abschalten, Hardware Treiber reparieren, etc.
Bei mir hat danach ein simpler reboot gereicht und alles lief wieder einwandfrei. Lag bei mir leider an der Registrierungsdatei sowie einige andere Dateien, insgesamt 6, wo die Dateien Fehlerhaft waren. Da mussten die Cluster auf der Festplatte repariert werden.

Bei mir kams nicht durch Stromausfall, sondern ich verdächtige den neuen Starforce 3 Kopierschutz neuer Spiele, welcher bei Installation eines solchen bei mir abgestürzt war und mein System in Mitleidschaft zog. Seitdem kamen die Fehler. Kann aber auch an jeder anderen Software gelegen haben, jedoch verdächtige ich das. Habe auch schon mehrfach mittlerweile gelesen, das einige andere damit auch ein Problem hatten. Insbesondere z.B. wenn man Nero Burning Rom installiert hat, kann es zwischen dem neuen Kopierschutzsystem und Nero zu konflikten kommen. (Siehe z.B. Siedler 5 Forum)

Ich hoffe das mein System nun weiterhin läuft aber wie ich XP kenne, wird irgenwann wieder der nächste Fehler kommen. Ist halt ein Mist System, jedenfalls meine Meinung. Aber was will man machen, man kommt ja nicht drumrum ;-)


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. November 2004)

Hallo Deveron,

meinst Du nicht, das dieser Beitrag vom Januar 2003 irgendwie nicht mehr ganz so aktuell ist? Es ist zwar nett gemeint, aber meinst Du nicht, das das Problem sich in fast 2 Jahren schon erledigt haben dürfte?

Es wäre toll, wenn Du so viel Eifer und Sorgfalt den aktuellen Problemen widmen könntest, danke


----------



## Deveron (30. November 2004)

>meinst Du nicht, das dieser Beitrag vom Januar 2003 irgendwie nicht mehr ganz so aktuell ist?

Nein. Ich habe tagtäglich mit solchen Problemen zu tun, u.a. auch mit diesem. Überall in Google z.B. findet man zwar Hinweise aber nichts konkretes. Oft wird auf Hardwarefehler hingewiesen, was aber nicht der Fall sein muss. (Siehe mein Fall)

So ein Problem kann jeden immer wieder mal erwischen, da wärs gut, wenn man irgendwo auch noch nen anderen Tipp findet als nur der Hinweis auf Hardwarefehler oder Reperaturkonsole, ohne näher darauf einzugehen. Ist vielleicht irgendwann mal jemandem Hilfreich 

War ja auch nur gut gemeint.


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. November 2004)

Sorry, meine Antwort war eine entnervte Trotzreaktion. Unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Hilfe für jemanden der genau das gleiche Problem hat ist es sicherlich hilfreich. Es ist nur so, das ich in letzter Zeit (das kommt in Schüben vor) dutzende Antworten auf (wirklich erledigte, Problem gelöst) Threads bekomme (bzw. die meisten User die im Thread geantwortet haben bekommen eine Benachrichtigungsmail).
Ich hoffe das macht meine erste Reaktion verständlich 
Sorry nochmal :-(


----------



## ronaldmcdonals (13. März 2006)

Deveron hat gesagt.:
			
		

> >meinst Du nicht, das dieser Beitrag vom Januar 2003 irgendwie nicht mehr ganz so aktuell ist?
> 
> Nein. Ich habe tagtäglich mit solchen Problemen zu tun, u.a. auch mit diesem. Überall in Google z.B. findet man zwar Hinweise aber nichts konkretes. Oft wird auf Hardwarefehler hingewiesen, was aber nicht der Fall sein muss. (Siehe mein Fall)
> 
> ...



bin ehrlich gesagt froh, daß du noch nach so langer zeit auf den beitrag geantwortet hast. hatte das gleiche problem und die hilfebeiträge die ich ergoogelt hatte, schwanken zwischen festplatte formatieren, festplatte rausreißen, controller austauschen oder die registry wild hin- und herkopieren. dein beitrag klang fundiert und so habe ich deine tipps als erstes ausprobiert - und es hat geklappt. deswegen ein riesen dankeschön

grüße,
ronald


----------



## weinspitz (26. August 2009)

Ich grabe diesen alten Fred aus, weil das Problem offenbar immer noch existiert und nun mit den Netbooks auch keine Möglichkeit mehr besteht, das auf die schnelle von der CD zu booten.

Ich hab so ein Acer Netbook, das bis heute nachmittag ganz normal funktionierte und jetzt fährt es nicht mehr hoch, nur immer bis zu den Balken, dann blitzt kurz eine blaue Seite mit irgendeiner weissen Erklärung auf, die ich aber nicht lesen kann, weil er sofort wieder versucht hochzufahren. Dann kommt der Schirm mit der Frage ob man im abgesicherten modus hochfahren oder normal starten will etc. und egal was ich mache, es geht wieder von vorne los.

Hilflos grüsst der Weinspitz


----------



## PC Heini (26. August 2009)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Forum

Je nach Bios findest Du die Funktion " Neustart bei Fehler " oder so ähnlich. Dies mal deaktivieren. Dann kannste die Fehlermeldung lesen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. August 2009)

*@PC Heini:*
Die angebliche "Neustart bei Fehler"-Option im Bios verwechselst Du vermutlich mit der Windowsoption für Neustart bei BSOD (Blue Screen of Death) 

Hallo weinspitz, Du musst keine alten Threads ausbuddeln. Einfach einen neuen Thread öffnen.

Zu deinem Problem: GGF hilt ein Windows vom USB Stick:

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/74014-windows-xp-usb-stick-starten-theaterstueck-drei-akten.html

Leider kann man die Reboot Funktion bei Fehler nicht deaktivieren wenn man nicht ins Windows kommt (zumindest ist mir kein [einfacher] Weg bekannt).


----------



## PC Heini (27. August 2009)

Ja, da hast Du recht. War ein Denkfehler von mir.


----------



## weinspitz (8. September 2009)

Also, es blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als die Recovery zu starten - was besseres konnten mir die bei Asus auch nicht empfehlen. (Alt F 10)

Leider sind dadurch alle Daten futsch.

Aber Danke für eure Tipps.

LG.


----------

